# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Yksi visio raideliikenteestä

## Teme444

Kaippa tänne voi omiakin ajatuksiaan heittää. No tässä yksi sellainen koskien PK-seudun raideliikennettä ja sitä miten se minun mielestäni voitaisiin hoitaa. lähdetään liikkeelle idästä.

Itämetro on jo nyt jaettu kahteen haaraan. Minusta vuosaaren haaraa tulisi jatkaa yhdellä asema välillä valmistuvaan Vuosaaren satama-alueen laidalle. Satama-alueelle on rakentumassa 4500 ihmisen työpaikka-alue ja sen laidoille mahdollisesti toinen vastaavan kokoinen alue. Tällöin ko. asema voisi palvella myös mahdollisesti sataman pohjois- ja länsipuolella rakentuvaa asuin keskittymään. Rakentamistapana voi olla hyvin pintarakentaminen. Mellumäen suunan metroa jatkettaisiin itäsalmeen nykyiseen Sipooseen. Linjat ajettaisiin joko 6 minuutin vuorovälillä tai 8 minuutin vuorovälillä, jota täydennetään itäkeskukseen jäävällä toisella vuorolla, joka sekin kulkisi 8 minuutin vuoroväliillä jolloin lähdöt olisivat 4 minuutin välein.

Länsimetro toteutettaisiin paitsi jo päätetyyn Matinkylään saakka, niin tästä jatkettaisiin Kivenlahteen saakka. Nykyiseen länsimetroon lisättäisiin toinekin haara. Tämä lähtisi Otaniemestä joko Pohjois-tapiolan tai Ruukinrannan-Perkkaan kautta Leppavaaraan, jossa on suora vaihtoyhteys paikallis-junaan. Linjoja ajettaisiin samaan tapaan kuin itämetroa jolloin Suorayhteyskeskustaan kulkisi koko linjan päästä päähän.

Helsinki saisi myös toisen metrolinjan, jonka ydin lähtisi Pasilasta etelään. Asemina olisi Pasila, Meilahti, Töölö, Kamppi. Sen jälkeen linja haarautuisi kohti itää, jossa asemina voisi olla Erottaja ja/tai Esplanadi, Kauppatori, Katajanokka. Mikäli santahamina joskun vapautuu rakentamiselle, niin metroa jatkettaisiin laajasaloon. Länteen kaareutuva haara voisi kulkea Hietalahteen, josta edelleen rakentuvalle nykyisen Länsisataman alueelle tulevaan kaupunginosaan saaden mahdollisesti 2-3 uutta asemaa.

Pohjoisessa Pasilasta jatketaan ns. lentokenttämetron suunnitelman mukaan 4-6 asemalla lentokentälle. Pasilasta lähtisi myös toinen haara itään ns. Viikinmetro, jota jatketaan kenties Kivikon kautta Jakomäkeen ja edelleen Hakunilaan. Linjalla 4-8 asemaa, pituudesta riippuen. Tätä toista linjaa ajetaan 8 minuutin vuorovälillä. Lentokentältä tulisi ns. expresvuoro, joka kulkisi Lentäkentältä suoraan Pasilaan ja jatkaisi sieltä edelleen pysähtymättä Rautatientorille. Tämäkin kulkisi 8 minuutin vuorovälillä. Vuorovälit tosin eivät olisi tasaisia.

Nykyinen jokeri -linja toteutettaisiin ns. pikaraitiovaununa pitkälti käyttäen nykyistä 550 reittiä. Toteutus olisi pääsääntöisesti joko nykyisellä katuverkolla tai sen laidalle tehtynä "urana". Bussin muuttaminen raitiovaunuksi tosin tuskin nostaa linjan nopeutta, mutta lisäisi sen kapasiteettia.

Kolmantena osana tulisi Porvoosta lähtevä ns. itäinen rantarata tai kehärata. Mahdollisesti tuo jatkuisi pidemmällekkin. Kuitenkin se vedettäisiin siten, että sille muodostuisi suora yhteysasema nykyisen mellunkylän metrolinjan kanssa esim. Itäsalmessa. Mikäli linja jatkuu pidemmälle kuin Porvooseen, niin sille pitäisi rakentaa yhteys ns. Vuosaaren satamarataan. Itäsalmesta liikenne jatkuisi Hakunilan kautta (josta suora metroyhteys) Pääradalle, johon se liittyy Tikkurilan (josta suora yhteys junaan) eteläpuolella. Tikkurilan pohjoispuolelta se se erkaantuisi pääradasta ns. kehärata suunnitelman mukaisesti lentokentän kautta (jossa suora vaihtoyhteys metroon) yhdityen Martilaakson rataan. Martilaakson (jolta useammankin aseman kohdalta vaihtoyhteys junalla keskustaan) radasta se sitten erkaantuisi uudelleen kohti länttä Myyrmäen eteläpuolelta ja kulkisi länteen yhdistyen rantarataan Kauniaisten (josta vaihtoyhteys junaan) itäpuolella. Tästä linja jatkaisi Kirkkonummelle. Tavoittena tällä linjalla olisi tehokas poikittainen raideliikenne, jolta on riittävän tiheasti, riittävän tiheitä yhteyksiä keskustaan.

----------

